# Firo



## star445 (May 2, 2021)

I've been mining Etherium with MSI 1080 TI (six of them) for a few days but I've noticed that the profitability is around 14-15 dollars per day. Is it a good idea to switch to Firo?


----------



## atifsh (May 3, 2021)

star445 said:


> I've been mining Etherium with MSI 1080 TI (six of them) for a few days but I've noticed that the profitability is around 14-15 dollars per day. Is it a good idea to switch to Firo?


at the moment no. you need as much ether as you can mine.
if you cashout as you get than yes, you need better profits in realtime.


----------

